# Wanted - A big one.



## hedder2212 (26 Nov 2015)

The time has come and er indoors has given me the nod. 
I need a new bike and it has to be a big one as i am 6 ft 7. so a 23" or 59cm frame. 
I'm not really too bothered about spec it just needs to be complete and ideally work, however i don't mind doing silly jobs like brake cables and pads etc. I would like a old road bike as I've never tried a road bike but a mountain bike would make me just as happy. 
Now heres the thing - I'm on a very tight budget of £100. I know this is a shot in the dark but its worth posting and seeing if there is anyone out there with what Im after. I am currently trawling eBay and have my eye on a few. 

As my motorbike is my only form of transport you would either need to be local to Walsall or willing to post (i will of course be willing to pay extra for shipping etc).


----------



## jack smith (26 Nov 2015)

Think you might need a 61/62cm 'frame


----------



## hedder2212 (26 Nov 2015)

In MTB terms im a 23" frame, not sure what that converts to in cm.... a bike ive seen posted says 23" 59cm frame so i just used that...


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2015)

I'm only five foot eleven and three quarters (I used to be six foot but I've shrunk a bit in my mid 50s) but I have got long legs and I have a 25 inch 531 Raleigh that I have 'standover' height on. The good news is that those bigger frames, although they don't come up very often, are generally less expensive than the smaller ones. I put this down to them being less attractive to the 'hipster' brigade who like to butcher them into 'fixies' down in 'that there London'.
I'd keep trawling the bay for a large framed roadster, they do come up.


----------



## hedder2212 (26 Nov 2015)

Ive got my eye on a few on there already to be honest. 
Im going to put some ads up in the usual places and see if theres any out there sitting in peoples sheds etc. Thats my usual way of finding a bike. 
The problem im actually having right now is finding one that isnt single speed or just a three speed with flat bars or just finding one that the seller is either local or able to post. 

If nothing comes up in the next few weeks, i may just try to source a frame and build a half decent specd bike up out of used parts within my budget.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Nov 2015)

I'm 6'5" & recently bought an old Raleigh road bike. I found the 23" frames too small so opted for a 25". I paid £25 for the bike  but spend a 'little' more converting it to SS  Now is probably a good time to grab a bargain, cycling doesn't seem as popular this time of year, cant think why


----------



## helston90 (26 Nov 2015)

Being a weeny at 6'3" my recent purchase of a Giant required a 60cm (non compact) frame and still have plenty of seat post exposed, so a 61/62cm is definitely on the cards.


----------



## hedder2212 (30 Nov 2015)

Well i managed to get a bike thanks to forum member @robgul. 

Can leave getting a road bike until the end of next year now


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2015)

@biggs682 often has some nice bikes for sale, some with big frames.

Edit. Oops. Didn't read the last post.

Enjoy your bike!


----------



## hedder2212 (30 Nov 2015)

Buying another bike will have to wait until next year now. 
The one i purchased from rob today is my good bike and im allowed to keep one other bike as a spare. 
GF has given her orders and i must get rid of all of the bikes i have that are too small for me and in bits behind the shed, in the loft or under the bed 
Ive dropped the local bike charity a message and theyre collecting them all Wednesday


----------



## jonny jeez (30 Nov 2015)

Oh come on...seriously, nobody is going to make a joke about the title of this thread.


Really.....

Oh well, good luck with your purchase and all that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Nov 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> Ive dropped the local bike charity a message and theyre collecting them all Wednesday


Heartbreaking


----------



## robgul (1 Dec 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> Well i managed to get a bike thanks to forum member @robgul.
> 
> Can leave getting a road bike until the end of next year now



I shall miss this machine - it took me on many a trip around the town ... but it does give me a bit more space in my garage for the rest of the bikes, there's now room on the wall to hang them all up! ... a bit concerned about the ultimatum you have been given - my secret is to discourage my wife from going in the garage!! (she has just the two machines, a classic Claud Butler mixte Majestique Tourer and a Dahon folder)

Rob


----------



## hedder2212 (1 Dec 2015)

robgul said:


> I shall miss this machine - it took me on many a trip around the town ... but it does give me a bit more space in my garage for the rest of the bikes, there's now room on the wall to hang them all up! ... a bit concerned about the ultimatum you have been given - my secret is to discourage my wife from going in the garage!! (she has just the two machines, a classic Claud Butler mixte Majestique Tourer and a Dahon folder)
> 
> Rob


It will be used and well looked after  
I've tried everything i could to keep the bikes but shes set on it, it was this or get rid of two of my vintage Honda scooters and they always come first im afraid! 
The bikes that im giving to the bike charity are all too small for me and i never use anyway so at least they will get some use. I'm now limited to two bikes, the Saracen as my main bike and one back up bike. She has the one bike, which used to be one of my "off road" bikes, a carrera built up from a mish mash of parts sourced from several different bikes. I do try to stop her from going in the garage but the "hoard" as she calls it kind of overflows out of the garage/workshop/shed 
If she says i have to get rid of anymore she shall be gotten rid of


----------



## Drago (1 Dec 2015)

I'm 3.5" shorter than you and a 58/59 is right at the limit I can get away with. Think you might need to up a size.


----------

